# Singer Tiny serger



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I found one at the thrift store today for 5.00 it looks to be almost new,no user manual but I did download & print one from the Singer site.It was unthreaded I think I have it threaded right!Now just what can I do with this little wonder?Never used a serger before,I do have an old Sears sewing machine that I would never part with & a newer one from Penneys.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good luck, please come back and tell us how it goes for you


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I had one years ago.....piece of junk. Constantly messing up.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I did get it threaded,& it works pretty good,will use it more this winter.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

If I want an open seam I serge the peices before I sew them together. If they don't need to have an open seam then I just serge the two together, like the seams of the store bought pants.


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

I also got one at a thrift store for $5 and use it to finish seams so they don't unravel. I really like mine except for the fact that it won't work with thick material like denim. it works great on my cotton blouses and skirts tho. tnmtgirl, where is the site that you downloaded the manual? I'd like to down load one. thanks


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

You can disengage a serger knife. I rarely use the knife because i don't want to cut off the seam allowance when I do garment sewing. I sew the seams on the sewing machine and then serge the edge.

For woven fabrics, I serge the edge of each piece before sewing garment seams so they can be pressed open. If there is some fraying before I can get an edge serged, I engage the knife and feed the fabric so it just barely cuts off the "pokeys" for clean edge serging.

Can you do a rolled hem finish for napkins with your serger? If not, you can try a narrow serged edge. Some ready made napkins are finished this way.

Experiment with some different fabric samples. See what works and see what you like.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

kyhippie said:


> I also got one at a thrift store for $5 and use it to finish seams so they don't unravel. I really like mine except for the fact that it won't work with thick material like denim. it works great on my cotton blouses and skirts tho. tnmtgirl, where is the site that you downloaded the manual? I'd like to down load one. thanks


www.singerco.com
up at the top under customer service (I think)is a link for manuals.

That is customer support
search for TS380 it is the last one listed & its free


----------

